
45-foot paper airplane glides over Arizona desert  - voodoochilo
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-45-foot-paper-airplane-glides-over-arizona-desert-20120323,0,7676956.story
======
glennwiz
that was a bit short, strange cut of on the movie, love the idea tho, makes me
want to build a plane.

------
BaconJuice
why was this experiment done?

~~~
furyofantares
> It was built as part of the museum's Giant Paper Airplane Project, designed
> to get kids psyched about aviation and engineering.

------
pepijndevos
Isn't the crash 'on tape'?

